# First Trip of the New Year



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Yesterday turned out to be one beatiful day for fishing for Brad Holliday and friends. The group came down to visit New orlans and sample the great speckled trout fishing in Hopedale La. Well things started slow one or two fish till about mid morning before we found the speckled trout. Drifting with charteuse soft plastic's under corks about 3 ft was the pattern, but only popping the cork very little. The bite was slow but we put a few in the box on each drift. We left the trout to go try the redfish again and just could not get them to bite, I could see them on the flats but no bites lures,shrimp or live cocahoes. Any way it was great to be fishing again after all the cold weather. I did not see any dead fish anywhere in Hopedale and judging from our catch I think we will be ok.

46 Speckled Trout

CAPT. GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569
www.ratherbe-fishing


----------

